# Do You Give Your Bird a Bird Lamp?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I read that birds that don't get enough sunlight should at least have a bird lamp. I know as a fact that Sunny does NOT get enough sunlight but I have never seen a bird lamp at a pet store. Am I just blind?  Could someone please recommend a quality bird lamp I could buy? Also, would one of those SAD (Seasonal Affective Disorder) lamps, used to treat depression, also be suitable for birds?


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Get a full-spectrum light (screw it into any fixture) and hang it above your birds' cage. They will create vitamin D within their bodies with this help, plus that will make it possible for their bodies to process calcium, which comes in handy especially during egg-laying times...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/full-spectrum-light-for-birds.html

This site has a lot of good FSL stuff.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Shelagh and Roxy Clover for responding. I will try to find out from an avian vet as to whether or not I can just buy a SAD lamp, since I know places in Toronto where I can buy them, as opposed to buying it online and paying for shipping and stuff. I think it should be fine, but better check with a vet.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Some lights have teflon on them and can kill your birds. Make sure they are bird safe, and not just reptile safe. I learned this the hard way when I lost 8 birds all in one night from using a brooder lamp to keep them warm.


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

Whoa, I've never heard of this before. 
But... 

1. Annie, you live in Toronto. Do you think this could be a geographical thing? Or, can it still apply for, say, Texas? haha
2. I've read about SAD lamps in my textbooks, but I've never seen them before!! (this kind of excites me) it could be because Texas has like, 2-3 months of winter though. SAD is not so prominent here. 
3. (more relevant) Can you tell us what your vet says? :]


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

cookiemonster said:


> Whoa, I've never heard of this before.
> But...
> 
> 1. Annie, you live in Toronto. Do you think this could be a geographical thing? Or, can it still apply for, say, Texas? haha
> ...


Hi Cookiemonster,

1. The winters in Canada are just awful (actually Toronto is already one of the better places as it close to the east coast, I lived in Saskatchewan as a kid for 3 years and in winter the snow would be up to my waist). Plus I am in a small condo, so in winter there really isn't much sunlight pouring in from the window. 

2. SAD lamps can usually be purchased at health food stores. In Toronto we have Shoppers Home Health Care which also sells them---don't know if they exist in Texas too?

3. Once I have consulted the vet about SAD lamps I will post it here so stay tuned...I will call up a vet clinic and if a vet is available at the time they will let me speak with him/her without charging. I spoke with one the other day because he was available and he was really kind, cracking jokes and stuff so I will call that place again next week and see if I'm lucky enough to get him again.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Mentha said:


> Some lights have teflon on them and can kill your birds. Make sure they are bird safe, and not just reptile safe. I learned this the hard way when I lost 8 birds all in one night from using a brooder lamp to keep them warm.


I am so sorry to hear that Mentha. How devastating and traumatizing. If it had happend to me I'd probably be on therapy for life. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I have 3 reptile tanks which includes 3 reptile lamps in my room :/ Anybody know if zoo med lamps have Teflon I googled them but it doesn't say anything about Teflon on their site?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Sarah, the ceramic heat emitters don't have teflon, you may want to send them an email and ask them which, if any have teflon.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Mentha I sent them an email and hopefully hear back soon.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I did see some bird lamps by zoo med. I'm not sure they were on their website or another. Those should be safe for birds.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

got an email back from zoo med and apparently none of their light fixtures are coated in teflon which is a relief because all 3 of my reptile lights are zoo med lights


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know! I've been putting off getting new lamps to be sure. Zoo Med it is. Not to mention they are a local company.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yep heres the email I got....

Dear Sarah,



Thank you for contacting us and for your interest in our products. None of our heat lamps or fixtures are coated in Teflon. They will not produce any harmful fumes with normal use. Please let me know if you have any further questions.



Kind regards,



Ashley Rademacher

Customer Service

Zoo Med Labs, Inc.

3650 Sacramento Dr.

San Luis Obispo CA 93401

Toll Free 888-496-6633

Fax 805-542-9295



So thats a big relief!!!


----------

